# Flextone echo



## blugrass (Oct 18, 2011)

Received a Flextone Echo for Christmas. Havn't had a chance to try it out yet. Anyone else use one of these? Need some imput before I take it out of the box.

Thanks!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I do not. But welcome to PT blugrass!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum blugrass !

Me either, but i've heard a few good things about them. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum blugrass !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum blugrass, get that baby out of the box, go out and do some calling, then give us a review... :smile:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on get it out and go calling then review ! But remember 2 things other members suggest,

DONT SHOOT IT AND KEEP THE RECEIPT !


----------



## dubzzz (Jan 12, 2013)

I recently have bought three echos in the last two months ,the only issue was I wanted a louder call .Not to say it wasnt loud but I wanted moooore .1hr,1speaker jack, one toa speaker and I was in business...loud volume. first time out two grey fox but with it being DEER season I took my buddies advice and retired it to the truck for now.Excellent remote no problems until mid dec. The problem ... ALPHA DOGG makes the other ones sound quiet.Echos are worth what you pay 100.---125 But the PAD is THE BIG DOGG


----------



## blugrass (Oct 18, 2011)

Update.>>I've used the call a half dozen times and although I havn't seen any coyotes, I am satisfied with the sound, volume, and remote. Not seeing game probably my fault.

Blugrass


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to PT dubzzz.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum dubzzz


----------

